# Customer confronts suspects with gun at Columbia Waffle House, shots fired



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.wltx.com/article/news/c...ouse/101-55b6bb9e-b2f8-41bd-bd1e-1e40c6f9e7f3


----------

